# Tires for Zipp Firecrest Rims



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Well, here is the story, got a deal that was too good to resist (employee discount) on a set of Zipp 303 Firecrest Clinchers - I'm going to make them my every day wheels and would like some tire advice.

Given the wider rims should I go with a 32 vs 28 vs 25 vs 23mm tire? Any pros / cons.

Also, normal tubes or Latex? pros / cons.

For a frame of reference I ride Scandium wheels with Conti Gatorskins today - thinking of going to 4000s.

My details:

220 lbs
15.7 lb SSL Madone with Dura Ace Di2
Ride the rolling roads of Southern Ohio and bike paths.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

OTB


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

well, you'll never get 32mm tires on a road bike. i'd go 28mm (if they fit...might be tight on those width rims) at your weight, inflated to 90psi rr/80frt. try that and see how you like it. latex tubes are nice...light, ride well, don't puncture/pinch as easily as butyl. they do lose substantial pressure overnight so you'll have to inflate every ride. be sure your rim tape is in good condition and centered over the valve hole so you don't damage the tube.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds v cool. Enjoy the wheels! 
I have 404 FC and use a 23mm Michelin Pro Race 4 service course. Have used both latex (Vittoria) and butyl (Conti) tubes, with this wheelset. The latex tubes have a really nice feel to them as many people can attest. 
I also have a Madone SSL, frame clearance is no issue with 23s (no surprise), more than adequate room for a 25 and possibly a 28, but I agree, I don't see a 32 fitting here. But my bigger problem with fit with these wheels is brake pad clearance. I swtich between the 404s and Bonti XXXlites, and I can barely fit the 404s, I need to open the caliper up and then lossen the barrel adjuster. 
I also find the FC braking with Bonti cork pads to be good once I got a feel for them (in the dry atleast) ..
Just as a note, the Zipps come with a rim strip it's the same as the SRAM rim strip.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Use as big a tire as will fit in your bike frame/fork and brake system. I'd guess you will max out at around 27 or 28mm. So maybe try a 25mm to start with and if you have a lot of room on the rear, maybe move to a 28 for that one. At your weight, the wider the tire, the better.

From an aerodynamic standpoint, a tire in the 22 to 23mm range is probably optimal for that wide rim. But, I would probably avoid such a small tire except maybe on the front wheel.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: Rims with wider bead spacing make the tires wider. I have 23mm Pro3s that measure ~23mm on 19mm rims and ~25mm on 23mm rims. Because of this, you can run somewhat lower pressure on the wider rim. For a 23mm tire/rim you might what you'd run in a 25 tire on a 19mm rim.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I decided to give Conti GP 4000s at 25mm a try and see how they ride and fit the Madone, also went with Latex tubes - my frame of reference is Scandium rims with 23mm Gatorskins....

I'll report back on the ride!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

onthebottom said:


> Thanks for the input. I decided to give Conti GP 4000s at 25mm a try and see how they ride and fit the Madone, also went with Latex tubes - my frame of reference is Scandium rims with 23mm Gatorskins....
> 
> I'll report back on the ride!


Oh jesus. That's a big change.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

nhluhr said:


> Oh jesus. That's a big change.


I feel like Sheldon here... sarcasm?

OTB


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

no not sarcasm - but you're going from a narower, hard-riding tire (Gatorskins) to a wider, much more supple casing (4000S) on a wheel that ALSO happens to ride softer and offer more air volume.

It should feel like a magic carpet ride.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

nhluhr said:


> no not sarcasm - but you're going from a narower, hard-riding tire (Gatorskins) to a wider, much more supple casing (4000S) on a wheel that ALSO happens to ride softer and offer more air volume.
> 
> It should feel like a magic carpet ride.


Cool, that's what I'm hoping for, a faster and softer ride.... thanks


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

onthebottom said:


> Thanks for the input. I decided to give Conti GP 4000s at 25mm


That's what I'm riding on my 303 FC's. Really ride nice, pleasantly surprised


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

eekase said:


> That's what I'm riding on my 303 FC's. Really ride nice, pleasantly surprised


Been out on a couple of rides with this setup and I have to say the ride vs gator skins on Scandium rims is shockingly better...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

onthebottom said:


> Been out on a couple of rides with this setup and I have to say the ride vs gator skins on Scandium rims is shockingly better...


nice, glad you're enjoying them. how's the clearance clarence? my boss is riding a pair of Aeolus 3.0's w/ 25mm Bontrager tires, i'll have to 'borrow' them soon...


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> nice, glad you're enjoying them. how's the clearance clarence? my boss is riding a pair of Aeolus 3.0's w/ 25mm Bontrager tires, i'll have to 'borrow' them soon...


No issue with clearance at all... I would have got the D3s if the deal on the 303 was not so good.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

After a few hundred miles I have to say the ride on these wheels is spectacular. I don't know if it's the wheels the tires the tubes or all 3 but they just float over cobblestones and cracks in the road.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Aren't THE tubes at risk because of breaking heat? I thought you should always use regular tubes with carbon clinchers.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Arnoud said:


> Aren't THE tubes at risk because of breaking heat? I thought you should always use regular tubes with carbon clinchers.


The problem with heat in carbon clinchers is not that the tire or tube are damaged by braking heat but that the epoxy in the carbon fiber approaches its glass transition temperature where it begins to lose a lot of its structural strength and allows the side of the rim to be pushed out by the ever-present air pressure of the tire/tube. Once that happens, the tire's bead no longer grips very well and the tire may slip off the rim, resulting in a blowout of the tube.

Regardless, I'm pretty sure Zipp has this problem covered since they do a couple of different things to both control the amount of heat generated and deal with the inevitable heat that is generated.


----------



## CHARLES M (Oct 17, 2012)

As a daily runner for comfort and ease of use but still VERY good performance, I would run Vittoria's new 25 section Open Corsa... Maybe the new 27 section pave if you had the room.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I run Victoria Open Corsa 23mm 320 tpi on my FC 303's with no problems and it feels good to me. I think you're fine with your setup.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

At your weight, regardless of rim you're using, I'd say use the widest tire that will fit in your frame/fork. I'm heavy, though not as heavy as you, and wouldn't dream of riding a 23mm tire anywhere other than a velodrome. 

Take a look at the new Bontrager R3 tubeless tire. I've got a pair of the 25s on my bike (on Velocity A23 rims, FWIW) and find that they're much bigger than the 700x25 Intensives I replaced and ride better, too. Better as in, more supple and grippier.


----------

